# Yak First aid kit



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Was given a Promo present from my local tackle shop, a fishing hook removal kit (string yank type) and this has me contemplating what I should have as a small day pack first aid kit in my yak.

To start it I picked up a good quality small waterproof case and so far have stocked it with some band-aids, alcohol wipes a small pack of antiseptic hand wet wipes, plastic tweezers and the all important Panadol.

I would like to know from everyone what they thing would be handy in a Small day trip first aid kit and what would be good for an extended trip first aid kit.

All advice greatly appreciated  .

Ps if anyone is interested I have put together a PDF document with different ways to remove fishing hooks http://users.esc.net.au/~buff/Other_Fil ... emoval.pdf
Hope it of interest :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Dont forget the Travelcalm ( Original and Natural ),

Original is for avoiding the effects before depature, Natural is for consuming once on the water with ill effects ( So I can gather from packaging ).

Another good thing would be an OH&S policy for kayaks...


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Paffoh said - _Another good thing would be an OH&S policy for kayaks..._

Don't go there, they may "protect us" and prevent us going on the water because they don't think it is safe :roll: :roll: 
Mike


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Paff wash your mouth out with soap and don't say that word on here again :lol:

If i have to start doing work method statements, risk assessment forms, and cary msds's with me on the yak i'll know whop to hunt down. :lol: :lol: :lol:

For the first aid kit look at what could happen and pack in reverse from there. 
Inbedded hooks
Knife wounds (laccerations)
Bites (snake, spider, insect)
drowning

Couldn't see breaks or things happening all that easily off a yak (unless your trying to retrieve a sx40 from the top of a mangrove tree in cowan creek :wink: )

cheers Dave


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Spray on bandage, seems to have potential. I carry a small aerosol can of it. Have had no reason to use it yet though.

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Electrical tape is handy for all sorts of situations too!!!


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Not quite part of the first aid kit but should be part of your fishing kit is a set of pliers / cutters for the odd stray hook that attacks you.

Since we all at times fish alone, the ability to remove a hook or cut part of the hook off will help reduce the discomfort when you need to get back quickly or to continue fishing.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

And with all of the above , a bullit or an old football jumper to bite on :roll:


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I just take the wife...... best first aid kit i can get my hands on (mmm hope she does not read this). :wink:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Dont think I meant to write 'Policy', oops!

What I meant was a list available of the hazards involved with kayaking and ways of preventing injury, lots of us would only figure them out the hard way and for some that may be too late...

T'was just an idea, I have enough OH&S issues at my workplace.


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

What ever is in the first aid kit, make sure you can get to it. (one handed) try and get the kit out with your left hand and hold some thing in your right hand. I keep mine on deck in a dry bag.

The fish towel and Electrical tape are a great first aid tool. I have been on a few caving trips. We used to keep a roll of electrical tape and a small gauze in a plastic bag. Close at hand. The number of times you could grap the gauze. (which tears open the bag) and Strap it up with Electrical tape. Fixing up that cut you got in a cramped hole. We would do the full first aid thing when we got a few people together in a more roomy environment. Wash clean ect. On the water i would be thinking the same way. Fix the Suitation. The get out of it. Patch it on the water. Then first aid on the shore. Or with a mate.

I think we are most like to need the Fist aid kit when we are on or near the shore to help someone else.

Just my 2c.

Adrian


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks guys for the feed back  
Have put together a small first-aid kit based on scratches, small cuts and hook removal (have a more comprehensive kit in the car)



redphoenix said:


> buff said:
> 
> 
> > Ps if anyone is interested I have put together a PDF document with different ways to remove fishing hooks
> ...


  Have just added it to wiki in the Safety and Technique/First Aid section. I think I did it right so hopefully I haven't crashed the site


----------

